
Man Vs. (The Government) Machine - jamesjyu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/16/iterations-man-vs-the-government-machine/
======
e3pi
> "...The other side of this coin is that, right now, government regulation
> that overreaches to the point of suppressing an individual’s ability to earn
> a living wage is the political equivalent of playing with fire.

> "...Perhaps this is why many of the startups listed above (and their
> investors) have begun to form relationships with local and national
> politicians, have actively participated in panels nationwide with public
> officials and commissioners, have hired former politicians and policy
> analysts to help them anticipate these collisions and actively participate
> in the lawmaking itself to keep the interests of these startups in mind.

This slo-mo, corrupt, `due process' of 'panels', 'lobby-ing up',
'relationships with local and national politicians' is antithetical to the
intense focus and already too many hats to wear, required of a start-up.

I'll bet its the '...political equivalent of playing with fire' side of the
coin.

